# My New Baby so excited



## Anna-marie (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## Anna-marie (Jul 30, 2013)

8 weeks old, Aviary bred. mum looked like a cinnamon pied and dad white face pie (i think didn't get a good look at him) 

keep calling baby a girl so maybe named Penny but gonna see about DNA test for her or him lol


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

What a sweet looking little one! Congratulations!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

How nice! I bet girl


----------



## Anna-marie (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks, im smitten already lol


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

(S)he is whiteface pied 
She really pulled my heartstrings! I want her


----------



## Anna-marie (Jul 30, 2013)

saw add yesterday and was shocked when other half said i could ring about her (wishful thinking) was so excited when they still had her for sale. had to wait till tonight to go an look. i fallen for her in the add pics 
while we was there the bloke showed us another baby only 15 days old so cute white face pearl and carl my fella asked him to ring us when s/he for sale lol me almost on floor in shock  so maybe few weeks another baby to round numbers nice and even


----------



## Anna-marie (Jul 30, 2013)

Haimovfids said:


> (S)he is whiteface pied
> She really pulled my heartstrings! I want her


lol pulled at mine in an instant


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

What a nice way to get a new bird! They are addictive little creatures.....I'm guilty of looking at the pet ads myself and I really shouldn't be.


----------



## Anna-marie (Jul 30, 2013)

i only looked to be nosy but wanted a white face of any kind for ages, there next to none round where we are and for silly money. this one was hour drive away ish and right price  so had to be ment for meeee lol


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

It pays to keep looking around, right? I used to raise them - at one point we had 11 birds in the house, but I had to cut back - the cockatoo dust was too much for my asthma. So I keep that in mind for now. One bird = easy to keep up on the dust cleaning. Maybe two....max. LOL.


----------



## Anna-marie (Jul 30, 2013)

defo paid off to keep looking but i need to stop now  no more spare cages lol, yeah 1 is much much easier to keep clean and dust free.
i would love to have m own baby tiels one day, long long way off that point tho


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

scootergirl762 said:


> What a nice way to get a new bird! They are addictive little creatures.....I'm guilty of looking at the pet ads myself and I really shouldn't be.


Same here, Ziggy REALLY doesn't need a new sibling right now! But I can't help but look anyway!

Congrats on the new baby - he/she is my dream bird, whiteface pied, and a good amount of pied, too. Gosh, what a gorgeous birdie!


----------



## Anna-marie (Jul 30, 2013)

thank you 
mine and my youngest dream birdy to


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

She's beautiful! One of my favourite mutations


----------



## Anna-marie (Jul 30, 2013)

Thank you  wanted one before we got Amy and Sheldon so got there in end lol 
need a new signature now tho lol will be a while till can get all together :/


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Sooo gorgeous! Wow! You're lucky, congrats!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

How precious! Congrats. She reminds me of my Juju.


----------



## Anna-marie (Jul 30, 2013)

Thank you i do feel very lucky 1 to have found her and 2 Carl let me get her lol

I thought same, tho i'll be honest couldn't think of name (i'm really bad with names lol) 

only thing i have seen her eat is millet  is there anything i can give her to tempt her better while settles in? im going to make her some egg and cornmeal with recipe i found on here later my other 2 love it


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

moonchild said:


> She reminds me of my Juju.


Who I also want to steal!!!

Someone get me a whiteface pied so I don't become a global cockatiel thief... please?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Awe, too adorable, congrats! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dshiro2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

How Beautiful! I would love to own a white-faced cockatiel some day.  <3


----------



## Anna-marie (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks all she seems to be settling in well, im so smitten its unreal lol


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

Aww she is beautiful!! Such lovely colors awww so sweet! Congrats!


----------

